# Looking for my first power reel mower



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I'm in the third season of my lawn. I've only used an electric EGO rotary mower for my new construction lawn. I recently added about 5 yards of a top soil/sand mix to try and even out the bumps, and it's still a little lumpy but the grass hasn't completely filled out the sand yet (my landscapers didn't rake the sand through the grass well). My house also has about a 20 degree slope on the side.

I'm looking to transition into a powered reel mower hopefully soon. My EGO rotary mower's lowest HOC is only 1.5", but with the bumps it's at least 2" in some areas. I don't have that thick dense bermuda that I've been hoping for yet.

I saw this Craftsman powered reel mower in my area recently https://austin.craigslist.org/grd/d/hutto-craftsman-reel-mower/6879306170.html and from my research, these are basically rebranded McLanes. I think it'd be a good deal if it were in good shape, but this would be my first powered reel mower and I wouldn't know what to check. If it needs resharpening or any other maintenance, I would think that would likely end up costing close to a new reel mower. Should I jump on this or wait a bit longer? Am I ready for a powered reel mower or do I need to wait until my lawn is more level?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I'll let the many here with McLane experience chime in with the particulars but your lawn doesn't have to be super smooth to make the jump to a reel mower. I have only used a greensmower which is bit different than the homeowner reels. But, it did a fantastic job and smoothed my builders grade yard out significantly. No sand added, yet. 275lbs on rollers will do wonders mowing every other day!


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> I'll let the many here with McLane experience chime in with the particulars but your lawn doesn't have to be super smooth to make the jump to a reel mower. I have only used a greensmower which is bit different than the homeowner reels. But, it did a fantastic job and smoothed my builders grade yard out significantly. No sand added, yet. 275lbs on rollers will do wonders mowing every other day!


I've owned both a homeowner reel and a greensmower and I have to agree. I've reel mowed on three properties and have yet to add any sand. As long as you maintain between 0.5 and 1 inch you'll be fine with either mower. It's a bit bumpier but I think the reel smoothes it out a bit on it's own. It certainly looks smooth compared to a rotary mower.

That being said - I'd skip the craftsman and wait for something else. It's probably a couple decades or more old and likely needs a new reel.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. That's good to know that the lawn levels out without sand by cutting with a reel mower.

I'll pass on this one until I can find a better unit. There's another local seller for a John Deere 180C Greens, but he listed at $1500. I think a Greens is way out of my budget anyway, but I could always dream.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

So as soon as I posted that last reply, this popped up.

https://austin.craigslist.org/grd/d/leander-john-deere-220c-reel-mower/6882554567.html

A John Deere 220C for $700. The owner says the parking brake doesn't work but everything else is fine. Thoughts?


----------



## magoodall65 (Jul 19, 2018)

@DuncanMcDonuts you may be in for a bidding war. @thegrassisgreener started a thread asking about the same mower!


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

@magoodall65 Haha, I saw that thread. I'm glad it seems like a fair price. I'd love to jump on it now but the wife will probably say no. So I'm going to take my time and do some more research. I'm still nervous about taking a risk on a used machine that I have no familiarity with.

@thegrassisgreener Hope you get that and it works out well!


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> magoodall65 Haha, I saw that thread. I'm glad it seems like a fair price. I'd love to jump on it now but the wife will probably say no. So I'm going to take my time and do some more research. I'm still nervous about taking a risk on a used machine that I have no familiarity with.
> 
> thegrassisgreener Hope you get that and it works out well!


Don't fret. These things are built like tanks. They are pretty easy to work on too. John Deere's have Honda GX120 engines, which are very simple.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Buy my GM1600


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> So I'm going to take my time and do some more research. I'm still nervous about taking a risk on a used machine that I have no familiarity with.


I completely understand your hesitation about a used mower. However, keep in mind that 95% of the greens mower purchased by TLF members were used. Each brand of Greens Mower has threads where the members answer each other questions.

My biggest concern when buying a mower is whether or not I am going to be able to get my money out of it. I don't believe in a forever mower. With new Trucuts, McLane, Swardmen, and Cal-Trimmer residential mowers, you are going to take a big hit when you sell them.

Obviously, the greens mower are built like tanks and may require more maintenance, but will last forever mowing the average residential lawn.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

That's good to hear that maintenance is easy to learn. My only mechanic experience is changing my car's oil and battery, but I'm up for learning. I might have found a 2006 180B for sale. What would be a fair price?

@SCGrassMan Your mower is a bit out of my price range but good look selling it! $800 is probably the top of my budget.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Buy once, cry once.

I got mine from Prairie Turf a year or so ago. I got it completely tuned up and serviced and I have put literally nothing into it but gas. And here a year later I just had the reel sharpened for $80 and they said there was barely any wear on it.

These are $10-$12k machines new. Imagine it's a car because it's close. You're saying "I want to buy a Honda Civic for $800 max, and I want it to have no issues".

My advice would be to buy a Honda Quadracut for like $200-$300 used, or spend $1500-$2000 if you're going to get a reel mower.

There are deals out there. You can get a good reel mower for $800. For me personally, I didn't and still don't feel like my technical knowledge will let me reliably pick a good machine or a bad.

I figured any serious repair is going to cost $1000 so I picked something unlikely to beak. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I have a pretty good working knowledge of reel mowers, especially the greensmower variety. My machine has needed some repairs along the 2 year period I have owned it. There is no way I could have seen the wear during a "parking lot inspection", and everything else has been blamed on the nut holding the controls. Repairs on these mowers add up FAST. Even if you are a mechanical whiz and DIY. There is significant value in a machine that has been reconditioned but get the details on what was inspected/replaced!

If you're up for a mechanical project, get a used machine from auction for a fail-safe price. If you want out of the box reliability, it's going to cost up front!


----------

